# Getting a website



## ParkesPhotography (Jan 23, 2016)

I am currently looking to get a website done to show my work in the hope to attract business which i currently don't have so a free option would be best.
I am wondering what other people have done and who they use.


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2016)

Look at Wix.com
It is pretty close to impossible to start any kind of photography business with no money.

When it comes to web sites, you get what you pay for.
In other words, you don't get much if the web site is free.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 23, 2016)

ParkesPhotography said:


> I am currently looking to get a website done to show my work in the hope to attract business which i currently don't have so a free option would be best.
> I am wondering what other people have done and who they use.



Honestly I have never seen a free option that i have thought was very good.  Especially if you want to use it for business. 

Squarespace is a good option. but yes it does cost money.


----------



## Dave442 (Jan 23, 2016)

I like Squarespace, Just the time and effort to put up the site and run it makes the cost of the site itself a small part of the overall cost.


----------



## Light Guru (Jan 23, 2016)

Dave442 said:


> I like Squarespace, Just the time and effort to put up the site and run it makes the cost of the site itself a small part of the overall cost.



Yup plus it comes with a domain name.  And having your own domain name is vary important if you are wanting it for business purposes.  Free services like wix brand your site and domain name with wix wich really does not look professional.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jan 24, 2016)

I use Weebly, you can start out for free and upgrade to an eCommerce site when you're ready.


----------



## footballfan993 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi there, I recently took up HTML programming, I made my own website and I bought a domain and server space from Go Daddy for 1 year for about $60. Because I am new to programming my site currently isn't the best, but I'm sure it will improve the more code I learn. if you want to check it out, you can go here: http://www.tylerwarnecke.com


----------



## karinakar (May 21, 2016)

ParkesPhotography said:


> I am currently looking to get a website done to show my work in the hope to attract business which i currently don't have so a free option would be best.
> I am wondering what other people have done and who they use.


I use Site.pro, very comfortable and easy to use, different templates and no problems using ever. So I really recommend it to you


----------

